
Qrawd is Snapchat for events - nurohj
Hello, I&#x27;ve been working on an event discovery app that gives you live feed on local events. Need some feedback before we launch. Visit www.qrawd.com and signup for beta to try out the app.
======
dpflan
clicky: [http://qrawd.com/](http://qrawd.com/)

What are the phonetics of this? CROWD or CRAWD?

~~~
nurohj
It's Crowd

